# Advice neede: External compact Flashgun Godox Witstro 360 or Walimex pedant?



## xps (Sep 13, 2014)

I am looking for an light & compact flashgun, that can be used external and on the camara-shoe.
I found the Godox Witstro AS360 and the similar looking Walimex Pro Light Shooter 360.

I like the ability to use additional lightformers. And these lightformers seem to be not expensive.

Does anybody own one of these products? Which one to prefer?
Can I use them wireless too without the 200€ expensive wireless adapter?


----------



## pwp (Sep 13, 2014)

xps said:


> I am looking for an light & compact flashgun, that can be used external and on the camara-shoe.
> I found the Godox Witstro AS360 and the similar looking Walimex Pro Light Shooter 360.
> 
> I like the ability to use additional lightformers. And these lightformers seem to be not expensive.
> ...


They're the same flash...rebranded. Godox is a company that is happy to supply their products to resellers who want to rebrand them. The Godox AD-360 sells as the Cheetah 360 in the US, the T-One W-Series 360 in Australia. There may well be more rebranded versions that I'm unaware of. They're gutsy and well made. Be aware they are fully manual, no TTL though a TTL update is rumored. Godox sells very inexpensive radio triggers. Check their website.

-pw


----------



## xps (Sep 13, 2014)

pwp said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for an light & compact flashgun, that can be used external and on the camara-shoe.
> ...



Thanks a lot!
Got different information from the seller: ETTL & radio trigger costs 199$ (~150€)... So I will wait, until TTL or ETTL will be be on board. It would be indeed an very interesting flashgun! The only problem is, that my knowledge to work manually is quite not existing....


----------



## yokaew (Sep 20, 2014)

Godox 360 is a good flash. It works really well for portrait. With the HSS function, helps then shooting outdoor in bright sun.


----------



## Lykke-Hansen (Aug 16, 2015)

I am about to buy a Godox Witstro AD360 flash, but I can't decide yet. The problem is that I have read that the Godox Cells II-C trigger does not support Canon EOS 6D, and therefore I don't know how I will get my Canon 6D to work with the AD360 if I am going to shoot HSS 

Anyone who have tried the AD360 flash with a Canon 6D. And what did you do to get the HSS to work, what setup?


----------

